# Air Shock(Air Suspension) Might Need Replacing on VW Touareg V8! Need Your Advice!!



## volkswagendude (Jun 24, 2005)

I reluctantly went to the VW dealer today, to go ahead and have the drivers side headlight surgically removed, on my 2005 Touareg V8, since the bolt was seized.....long story short. Service rep calls me from the waiting/showroom area, and tells me we have to show you something, with a serious look on his face. This is what he showed me below on the passenger side inner wheel well. Took the pictures with the iPhone.
The air hose had snapped off the shock housing as you can see, when the mechanic raised the egg to take off the bumper, in order to remove the headlight assembly. He claims that's when the aluminum hose ending broke off. Now here's the initial, give one a heart attack kicker. The mechanic on the spot beside my truck, told me that this can't be repaired, not only that, but there is no replacement part for it, and that the WHOLE COMPLETE HOUSING (air shock) would have to be replaced. $2880 tax+labour included ! The mechanic went on to say that it was repairable on Audi's air susp, but not the Touareg's. After I swallowed whatever it was that I swallowed and regained my composure, and it was then that I snapped these pictures. I then told them, that with all due respect, it made no sense at all, that because of one bloody small hose snapping off, it necessitated the comlpete replacement of an air strut! No friggin' way!!! And with that blurted out politely by me, as we walked back to sit in the service reps office, and "discuss the situation further", the manager suddenly showed up, and was quite open and honest in saying with no hesitation, as he must have overheard the commotion, that the mechanics prognosis MIGHT have been in all likelihood wrong, and that he seemed to remember a TSB on that particular repair. The hypothetical TSB involved changing some sort off "inner sleeve" within the air shock housing, and he went on to say, that it would be difficult to remove, but it was feasible, but there was STILL A CHANCE, that the air shock would be damaged beyond repair, during the initial old sleeve removal.
I then told the manager that the mechanic had said that it was not possible repair it in any case, and the manager then winked at me, and said I have an other man who will do the job. There's confidence for ya! 
So what do you guys think about all this? I'm posting this for 1st, is this a simple repair? Was the mechanic truly BS? Am I about to get wallet sucked for nothing? I'm not in the mood to spend $3000 grand so soon in the game over one lousy hose snapping off. 2nd reason I'm posting this, is so that you members out there with the air suspension, to take notice of this particular area. It truly is prone to aluminum type of oxidation, call it corrosion if you will. 




_Modified by volkswagendude at 7:02 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## volkswagendude (Jun 24, 2005)

This is the other side(drivers side) that is still intact, but they claim that it is hanging by a needles head and will break at any time. Again, my question to you guys is, if this hose breaks off, does it warrant the COMPLETE REPLACEMENT of the air shock itself???


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (volkswagendude)*

How many miles on that T-rag of yours? It might still be covered under warranty. If it has too high of mileage and you're 
out of warranty you still might be able to get VWoA to help you pay for the repairs you need. 
The Technical Service Bulletin you need to refer to about where your problem is with your front struts is 47-07-01 (or 2014135 
depending on how you search for the TSB)
It talks about how those valve can leak. and if they break what needs to be replaced.
I see you're from canada, so this warranty stuff may not mean anything anyways, not sure on your policies up north.
I could try and email you a PDF of the TSB if you'd like, Hope this helps a little atleast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volkswagendude (Jun 24, 2005)

It has about 140535km (87834miles). It's slightly too late now, as I had the repair done last Monday, and picked up on Wednesday. I do have a 3rd party warranty, but they claim they don't touch anything suspension related. Everything but the kitchen sink, but no suspension. Go figure..
Here is the saga if it interests you to read it http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
If you could still send me that TSB in PDF file form, I would be very grateful!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (volkswagendude)*

just drill and tap the bag for a standard fitting, and couple it to the existing air line. i could fix that myself for around 25 bucks including lunch


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats what i was thinking...^
thats a huge rip off to pay that much for basically a new fitting


----------

